# New Pac Man Frog Pics



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

hers my albino one crappy pix tho ill take better later


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool pics, nice pacs


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Those pacs look great







One of my favourite frogs. If only I had the space


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jan said:


> Those pacs look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...










all u need is a 10g tank

and great looking pacman


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: all u need is a 10g tank
> 
> and great looking pacman
> [snapback]838627[/snapback]​


Yup 10 gal is enough, but mine gets free roam

of the house while Im cleaning out his tank


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking frog.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hehehe cute lil guy


----------

